

Show HN: mongo-express - A node.js web interface to MongoDB - andypants
http://blog.huchunhao.com/mongo-express-a-nodejs-web-interface-to-mongo

======
peter_l_downs
Very cool. I'll definitely use this in the future — thanks for making this!

